
What They Don't Want You to See - sarcasmatwork
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HFxVvrXjCg
======
bediger4000
Dangerous and false Qanon-type conspiracy theory.

On a more pragmatic level, this is 1:22:17 long, fulfilling the cliche about Q
followers giving you hours-long-videos to watch when you ask them for
citations. Ha ha, it is to laugh.

